# Pete



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Hey Pete are you attending the wine and food tasting in Kohler this weekend? It looks like there will be alot to see and taste. I don't know how to paste an address but if you search The American Club or destination Kohler you should come up with the info I am hoping to attend on Sunday (my old stomping grounds I once worked there) with friends. It could be a nice way to network with some of the chefs at The Kohler Properties......


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey snakelady, I had really wanted to attend, but I was busy at work all day, on Saturday with a cooking class and a dinner featuring the Foods of the PA. Dutch. Was going to go today, but was feeling guilty since I have just gotten back from a vacation on Friday and our puppy had been kenneled. I was getting ready to leave this morning and saw those sad, droopy eyes and decided to hang and play with the pup.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I didn't get to go either... I forgot that trick or treating was today and my three kids have been very excited about going out in costume. I am sure they will do something like this again. I know that soon they will be having a Chocolate Buffet (In Celebration of Chocolate) open to the public it showcases area candy makers and the pastry chef at the American Club.


----------

